# Ex-King Ted's Cadets



## capt jim martin (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen,

If you go to Friends Reunited, you can find King Edward VII Sea School as a "secondary school". There is a photo posted there of staff and students 1957/8 and a facility leave messages and to tag names on photo. Would appreciate it if any ex King Ted's lads who were there at time can identify any of the people on photo. Have already spottted (I think!) myself, Harry Dalton (Eire), Jeffries, Stephens, Mick Porter and Hadley.

Jim Martin


----------



## PETER BALLAN (Feb 4, 2009)

King Ted's................ ghastly memories of Cromwell road, East End stations, Whitechapel, Poplar, Commercial Rd, terminal boredom in lessons by Capt. Hussey, but enjoyed dear old Gibbo !


----------

